# X-Micro 108Mbps WLan Router Problem mit WLAN



## jochen340 (30. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe mit oben beschriebenen Router das problem das er nach einiger Zeit in unregelmäßigen Abständen einfach mal eine oder auch beide verbundenen WLAN Karten aus dem Netz wirft. Ich bekomme die Sache nur durch entfernen der WLAN-Karte aus dem Notebook (über hardwear sicher entfernen) und erneutes einstecken in den slot wieder zum laufen. Da mein WG-Kollege mit seiner festeinegbauten Karte das selbe Problem hat (er muß nur immer neu starten) behm ich mla n das es nicht an den WLAN karten liegt.
Ich nutze zur absicherung das Shared-Key Verfahren und den MAC Filter. SSID wird übertragen. Zu Anfang hat alles wunderbar geklappt und machmal läuft es auch immer noch bis zu 8 Stunden ohne Probleme. Manchmal taucht der Fehler dann wieder öfters hinter einander auf.

Wer kann helfen oder hat ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?

Danke, Jochen


----------



## jochen340 (30. November 2004)

So, hip hip hurra!

Bin grad schon wieder rausgeflogen....

Wollt nur noch ergänzen das die WLAN Karte nachdem ich rausgeworfen wurde dann brav nach nem WLAN sucht, auch das unsere findet aber scheinbar keine Verbindung aufbauen kann.

HILFE!


----------



## Marty_FfM (30. November 2004)

Hi Jochen,

wie eben in einem anderen Beitrag geschrieben, können diese Probleme bei Treiberkonflikten auftreten. Vor allem dann, wenn Windows XP unter SP2 installiert ist und der Treiber vom Hersteller der WLAN Karte verwendet wird.

Schreib mal das Routermodell und die verwendeten Karten hier rein...

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## jochen340 (1. Dezember 2004)

Servus,

Also das Routermodell ist das aus dem Beitragstitel. Also der "DSL-Router & Access Point: X-Micro 108 MBit-WLAN, 4-Port"
Eine der verwendeten WLan-Karten ist die "Netgear WG511 54Mps".
Das System ist das von dir beschriebene auf beiden Rechnern. Win XP mit SP2, Treiber werden vom Hersteller benutz Würde also auf deine Beschreibung passen. Habs jetzt gestern mal mit festen IPs versucht und bis gerade eben auch keine Probleme mehr gehabt. Bis eben gerade aber leider nur.Da hat er mich wieder gefeuert.... Die Netzwerkkarte sucht dann aber kann scheinbar nicht zugreifen. Das WLAN ansich wird angezeigt.

Hatte aber schon den Verdacht das es evtl am tollen Servicepack liegt.

gruß jochen


----------



## jochen340 (1. Dezember 2004)

Übrigens hab ich grad mala uf der Netgearseite nach aktuellen Treibern gesucht und das hier gefunden:

http://www.netgear.de/de/Support/download.html?func=Search&product=WG511&category=2&full=1

Werd des mal instllieren, wenns am Treiber liegt müßte es des ja sein. Weil (including SP 2).

Mal sehn...


----------



## Marty_FfM (1. Dezember 2004)

Hi Jochen,

dein Router sagt mir herzlich wenig. Wenn der eine Option hat auf 54 MBit/sec runter zu gehen, dann mach das, ich halte von den 108-ern recht wenig.

Netgear macht als W-LAN Karte wenig Probleme, auch wenn ich noch keine unter XP SP2 am Laufen hatte.

Wenn es der neue Treiber nicht tut, dann schmeiß alle raus und schaue mal, was Windows XP dir als Treiber anbietet. Damit bin ich bei solchen Problemen schon ganz gut gefahren.

Wenn das nicht geht, dann leih dir irgendwo mal einen anderen Router und versuche es damit. Manchmal verstehen sich Karte und Router nicht so gut, auch wenn das nicht sein sollte.

Gruß 
Martin


----------

